
Meet Facebook's (Soon-To-Be) Billionaires - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.businessinsider.com/meet-facebooks-soon-to-be-billionaire-shareholders-2010-5#mark-zuckerberg-owns-24-of-facebook-worth-53-billion-1
======
InclinedPlane
I can't help but think about geocities having been acquired for $3.5 billion.
I highly doubt that facebook is worth anywhere near $22 billion.

In 5 or 10 years when facebook's technology is ubiquitous and free (because it
can be) and when hosting facebook's volume of traffic is as simple as writing
a relatively small check to one of a billion hosting providers we'll look back
at all this craziness and laugh our asses off.

------
awa
How come they came up with hard numbers for facebook market value?

